# Cool WSUV 2007 Courage Test!!!!



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing video from the WUSV 2007! Courage tests!!!! The first dog OZZY is from the same place my Uday is from!!!

Czech Nationals 2007


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Man that gives me goose bumps!!! It is a wonder more dogs don't get hurt during these courage tests!


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Or the Decoy guys/gals...

A few of those hit the guy like a Mack Truck!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! I saw on TV once how a woman got paralyzed for the rest of her life from neck down when she caught a Mal. She fell and hit her head.


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Crazy!!!! woooooow....


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

goosebumps all over; i love to watch these trials; these dogs are absolutely incredible


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the last few seconds when you see the dogs that missed and got right back to the decoy for the bite!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

The courage test is a misnomer. Of all the parts of the C, the courage test is actually the one that requires the least courage and where it's easiest to train a weak dog to look good using purely prey. You learn more from other aspects of the C about temperament even the transport. 
The showmanship part of the courage test, all this flying around, is also one of the most overemphasized yet least useful visual, and has led to young helpers focusing too much on the showmanship aspect instead of the brainwork.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I think the number one thing you can take away from the courage test is the dog's athleticism (and the helper's athleticism). Something about grip as well.
But this part of the C has caused more injuries to dogs (strained and even broken backs, sprained or broken legs, broken teeth) and to helpers than any exercise. Has cut short many a good dog's career more than any other reason.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I absolutely *loved* seeing Erri here! He's such a very high-quality dog. I didn't find the flipping dogs about/showmanship a good thing. Risking dogs' safety for the sake of the 'Wow factor' doesn't sit well with me. I liked seeing the dog who focused on his handler before send... someone's done a lot of really dedicated good work there. Flash and dash just doesn't impress me. Intensity is what I like to see-- acrobatics, not so much.


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree Brightelf... Both Erri (my boys father), and Ozzy sure looked wonderful...

I didn't like some of the slams on the dogs hind side either... but I guess the handlers didn't have an issue with this??? I sure would...


----------

